# Прошу помочь с определением марки/состояния/ценности



## roman999 (18 Окт 2015)

Доброго дня, Уважаемые музыканты!
У моего деда дома лежит баян, на котором он не играет. Просит меня продать его. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что это за марка, модель, представляет ли он какую-то ценность?
Заранее благодарю!


----------



## Gross (18 Окт 2015)

не разгляжу, что на левой- конвертер должен быть. Если есть- то это московский "Орфей" ( не путать с одноимённым кноп. аккордеоном!). Выборка от нижнего Фа до Соль 2 октавы. Трёхголосный, ломаная дека. Предшественник "Тулы-302", совсем немного от ней отличающийся. В 70-х годах был неплох для учёбы.


----------



## vev (18 Окт 2015)

*Gross*, есть там конвертер 

тысяч 25-30 может стоить, если состояние хорошее ИМХО


----------



## roman999 (18 Окт 2015)

вот с этого ракурса видно конвертер.
Скажите, представляет ли этот инструмент какую-то ценность для нынешних баянистов. Т.е. стоит ли его вообще пытаться продавать?


----------



## vev (18 Окт 2015)

*roman999*, стоит


----------



## roman999 (18 Окт 2015)

Спасибо за ответvev писал:


> *roman999*, стоит


Не сразу заметил ваш ответ, спасибо. Посоветуйте, как можно определить его состояние?  На вид это, вероятно, сделать невозможно. Я так понимаю, что лучше всего отвезти и показать мастеру.


----------



## vev (18 Окт 2015)

*roman999*, какой район Москвы? Лучше конечно же смотреть/щупать/СЛУШАТЬ.


----------



## roman999 (18 Окт 2015)

vev писал:


> *roman999*, какой район Москвы? Лучше конечно же смотреть/щупать/СЛУШАТЬ.


живу на юге Москвы, непосредственно рядом: Ясенево, Теплый Стан, Южное Бутово, Чертаново.


----------



## glory (19 Окт 2015)

С конвертором московской фабрики не "Орфей" назывался, а "Лель"... Хотя, "Лель" был трехрядный. Может более поздняя модификация... А без конверторов "Орфей", "Сатурн".. 
С "Тулой-302" выпускался практически в одно время. Но "Тула-302" это вообще отдельный разговор. Каждый отдельный узел сделан уникально и грамотно. А в сумме возьмешь - баян. ...
Качество (у тех "Лелей" которых знал) ниже среднего.. В основном из-за качества голосов. Ну и три голоса...
Да, и в защиту этого баяна по сравнению с "Лелем"-"Тулой-302". 4 ряда, причём расстановка клавиатуры правильная (3 - 1 ряд напротив, а не со смещением). Выборка - механика классически московская, как у всех московских, вплоть до "Юпитера".. 
Но качество голосочков - весьма "так себе". И диапазончик правой... И состояние - поролон наверняка сдох в правой..

На любителя. Но выкидывать нельзя...


----------



## Gross (19 Окт 2015)

Можно послушать этот тип баяна:


----------



## Gross (19 Окт 2015)

glory (19.10.2015, 10:00) писал:


> не "Орфей" назывался, а "Лель".


 Мои знакомые в конце 70-х называли его именно "Орфей". В продаже не был, доставали прямо с фабрики. Цену называли почти в полтора раза выше, чем "Тула302".


----------



## glory (19 Окт 2015)

Я не знаю как называли его ваши знакомые. Я говорил (писал) о баяне который был и, в общем-то, и есть (правда, в разобранном состоянии) моей собственностью. Которую я покупал на фабрике. Были и паспорт и т.д. и т.п.. А в мастерской в запчастях и сейчас есть и "Сатурн" и "Лель" и "Концерт"- был и такой...
Тогда их штамповали массово. Вполне допускаю, что могла быть и фабричная "пересортица"...


----------



## Gross (19 Окт 2015)

glory (19.10.2015, 10:00) писал:


> Каждый отдельный узел сделан уникально и грамотно.


у меня впечатление, что левая механика "302" заимствована с более раннего инстр-та (5-рядка), и наложен 6-й ряд. Получилась фигня. И ещё немало мест выглядят топорно. А уж конвертер с постоянно слетающей пружиной- ваще блеск! Даже в рук-ве по экспл-ии этот дефект описывается. Всё равно что написать "инстр-т к использованию непригоден."


----------



## glory (19 Окт 2015)

"инстр-т к использованию непригоден."
Вот с этим, как окончательным диагнозом согласен. А насчёт отдельных узлов Вы не правы. Там работа мысли конструктора чувствуется. Чего стоит только нестандартное размещение резонаторов в правой, позволяющее малыми усилиями уравновесить работу рычагов, под'ем клапанов, жесткость пружин. Приличные голоса, во всяком случае лучше, чем на московских. Добротно собран...
А в сумме...
Думаю, что главное горе этого класса баянов (не только "Тулы-302", а всех трехголосок - в октаву) это именно три голоса в октаву... Ни уму, ни сердцу. И трехголосый "Юпитер" тоже недалеко ушёл... ИМХО! 
Хотя, конечно есть любители, которых устраивают именно трехголоски...


----------



## glory (20 Окт 2015)

А я таки был не прав...  Да, "Орфей"... Который пришёл на смену "Лелю"...  Но все остальное, что касается качества, остаётся в силе...


----------



## vyachek (26 Ноя 2020)

Никак не ожидал, что такое ЧУДО может быть еще и четырехголосным.


----------



## Gross (26 Ноя 2020)

vyachek написал(а):


> Никак не ожидал, что такое ЧУДО может быть еще и четырехголосным.


Ни в коем случае не путайте московский г/в "Орфей" (на котором никогда надписи не было) с одноимённом кноп. аккордеоном не знаю какой фабрики. "Орфей" с надписью бывал и 4-х голосным. Но это совершенно другой инструмент.


----------



## vev (26 Ноя 2020)

Gross, 
А вот в этом месте поподробнее!


----------



## Gross (26 Ноя 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Gross,
> А вот в этом месте поподробнее!


А чего подробнее, я про тот Орфей (с надписью), что на фото. Он 4-хголосный вроде.


----------



## vyachek (26 Ноя 2020)

Я знаю, что это другой Орфей, не Московский (у самого есть такой, только Сатурн). Не нашлось подходящей темы, чтобы сообщение пристроить. Меня удивило - откуда в линейке такого ширпотреба четырехголосный инструмент. Даже трехголосные советские баяны были все с ломаной декой. А что же выходит, что у этого Орфея двойное кассото? За 1000 руб выставлялся на Авито в Самаре, правда продался быстро.


----------



## zet10 (26 Ноя 2020)

По теме! Баян ужасный! Марка "Сатурн"! Ценности не представляет!
Власов здорово на нем играет, что свидетельствует о таланте исполнителя, но не о качестве инструмента!


----------



## vyachek (27 Ноя 2020)

Юрий, я немного о другом инструменте говорю. Это баян с таким же названием "Орфей", но только не Московской экспериментальной фабрики, а Горловской фабрики Донецкой области. Меня поразило то, что среди его трехголосных, мягко скажем, очень посредственных собратьев вдруг выплывает четырехголосный вариант. Четырехголосный баян в Советском Союзе был редкостью. Что мы знаем: Россия, Юпитер, ну еще в малом количестве Апассионата, Украина и пожалуй Тульские баяны. А тут, оказывается, что и такое чудо было.


----------



## hovrin120 (27 Ноя 2020)

Это "Орфей" трехголосный Московский, по количеству регистров видно же, в ломаной деке резонаторы отличаются от четырехголосных баянов, урезанные.


----------



## zet10 (27 Ноя 2020)

Орфей это вообще совершенно другой инструмент, ещё хуже чем этот "Сатурн", не путайте людей.
Кустарно лепили на такие баяны названия "Орфей", или "Юпитер", суть не меняет.....прилепить можно все что угодно при желании.


----------



## Игорь Звукач (29 Ноя 2020)

vyachek написал(а):


> Никак не ожидал, что такое ЧУДО может быть еще и четырехголосным.


Это Полтавский Орфей, их делали 5, 7 и 11 регистров


----------

